# Help!! Can my horse eat too much hay?



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I wouldn't think so, unless it's something super rich like alfalfa, and even then probably not. I know lots of horses that get free choice hay all winter. He should be fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenker72 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ink said:


> I wouldn't think so, unless it's something super rich like alfalfa, and even then probably not. I know lots of horses that get free choice hay all winter. He should be fine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I think it was part alfalfa, it had greenish color. But the problem is he doesn't really get free feed all day. Just one flake in the morning and one at night with dinner. And then we leave him out in the paddock to graze on the grass. I'm scared to death he'll colic!!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum1

You need to stop worrying. If he got into the feed, there could be a problem but not the hay. Besides, if it happened last night, and he is eating normally and making manure, and walking around grazing, then he is past the colic danger.

Horses eat/graze all day long, eating hay like he did is basically the same thing.


----------



## jenker72 (Sep 29, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> Welcome to the forum1
> 
> You need to stop worrying. If he got into the feed, there could be a problem but not the hay. Besides, if it happened last night, and he is eating normally and making manure, and walking around grazing, then he is past the colic danger.
> 
> Horses eat/graze all day long, eating hay like he did is basically the same thing.


 Thank you!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My biggest concern if a horse got into the hay shed was how much did he soil. They are great for picking out the best tidbits and dumping and peeing on what they drop.


----------

